# how to get out of FWB with an ESTP



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm an infj . I've recently begun to hang out with a friend from the past and now were FWB it just happened . But I'm actually into him as a potential ! Is there any hope ! Or what can I do to push it further ?!


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay, that really tells us a lot about the details of the situation...

How long were you guys friends in the past and currently? What exactly interests you about him as a possible serious partner? (it's tricky to navigate into a serious relationship after being casual first, though)


----------



## turtleducks (Jul 13, 2011)

Tell him how you feel. 

This is boring and sounds hard but subtly strong-arming him into having romantic feelings for you is a waste of energy and is almost certain to fail. Having a strictly sexual relationship with someone you have feelings for is playing with fire and has potential to become really unhealthy. You might "ruin the friendship" but your friendship is not really in great shape as it is.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd add, make sure thats really what you want. Sometimes good sex can create the illusion of feelings being stronger than they really are. His personality, lifestyle, etc: are they compatible with yours? Infatuation can happen between fwb, and it can feel like sooo much more.

But yeah, I agree with the above poster. If its what you want, let him know. 

I mean even if you start asking him to go to dinner with you, and stuff, he still might not -get it- and you're still going to have to have that talk eventually.


----------



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

We were friends when we were 14 15 , I moved away and came back to weeks ago we spoke over the phone for a week , and have been hanging out as friends when both of us arenrt busy and sex just happened obviously were both attracted to eachother . As far as a possible boyfriend , he's a gentlemen. Ie open doors , waits till I leave before he goes inside , etc. He's very spontaneous and fun loving , something I lack but highly enjoy , he's honest , he's an estp so he lives in the moment , he's active , smart , makes me laugh , works his ass off , friendly, very playful , and subtle things I look for in a potential . I feel myself and relaxed when I'm around him . Plus he likes to cuddle (x 

I don't need a serious partner right now nor do I wish to pressure him into having a romantic interest , but I would like to find a way for him to get to know me better and vice versa since were not kids anymore !


----------



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

What confuses me is I said to him if he agrees this will be strictly sexual . And he was all againts it saying he didn't want that he wanted to be my friend too


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Talk to him him directly about how you feel. You could know if he is a real gentleman or a jerk from his answer.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

INTPJAS said:


> Is there any hope ! Or what can I do to push it further ?!


 Tell him you're super into him and you want to be in a monogamous, romantic relationship.

Then watch him run.


----------



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha watch him run .


----------

